# Catfish charter?



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

So I plan on going out of state this fall on a catfish charter, though I can't decide which one to choose. Thought I would ask here and see what charters you guys have used in the past and how was your experience. 

The one I have been eyeballing the most so far has been Jason Bridges wheeler cats guide service on wheeler lake in Alabama. http://www.wheelercatsguideservice.com/

Also had heard good things about Capt. Hugh Self on the James river, but it seems his website doesn't exist anymore...


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Send a PM to Robby (Katfish) on this site. He has done quite well on the James.


----------



## bludog (Apr 15, 2011)

I have been going to Santee Cooper the past couple years and we love it. Plenty of fish camps down there we used santee cajun guide service and they really know there catfishing.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

If you're looking for trophy cats, without a doubbt you want to schedule a *winter time* trip on the James. There isn't even a close second, it's the finest trophy catfish fishery in the nation. Winter is key, as that's when the large fish are more concentrated. You can catch big fish other times of the year, but you'd be looking at perhaps a few in a week, vs a few or more every day. There are quite a few good guides down there. We fished with Neil Renouf.

http://www.olddominionoutdoors.com/

I see our pictures on the front page of his site, but you'll see he has a lot of other pics of huge blues too. Robby has been down multiple times, I only made it once so far. But I was very impressed with Neils willingness to travel, and leave 20-30lb fish so we could look for 50lb + fish. 
There are other good trophy guides as well, but there also some that prefer to fish upriver, where the fishing is easier, but the fish are smaller on average. You just need to know what you want to go after. I cant remember all of the other guides names offhand, but if Robby finds this I think he'll remember most of them.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

The only thing about fishing the james in the winter is that we were looking to make a weekend of it. Fishing with the guide one day, then doing our own thing the next. If we went with Wheeler lake in Alabama we know of a few other places in Alabama to do some crappie fishing also. 

On the other hand, the whole purpose of going out with a guide is to hopefully catch some trophy class catfish, I don't care about numbers I want to break my PB. I've been fishing for cats my whole life and still haven't broken that 45lb mark. If I could get put on a 50lb fish, I could care less about anything else that happens the rest of the trip, lol. 

I've read about the James river for years, that may just be where I decide to go.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

You could send Fishman a PM. He and another freind of mine went down to the james and thier guide put them on some 60s. It has been at least 8 or 9 years ago but that guide may still be doing it.

Good luck. 

I would have to be pretty picky will selecting a charter. If anyone ever tried to bait my pole and cast it out I would probably have to punch them in the face. LOL


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

A couple names came to me now. Chris Eberwein, Hugh Self, and Chris Harris are all well know guides. Any of them would be good choices. I'd try to make it a three day trip if you can. There are always bad days in fishing, but out of three days on the James, it would be tough not to catch a fish over 50. I think Robby and I had 2 or 3 over 60, and Robby had the biggest at 77. We had many 40-55 lb fish, and didn't even take pics of the 20-30 lb fish. It's the place to go for trophy cats.
However, there's not a lot else to do. I think a person could spend the day catching stripers, but we were ony there to catch catfish so we never tried it.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

What month did you guys fish? Would it be ideal to fish the dead of winter?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

We went between Christmas and New Years, because we had the time off. If I remember, I think Neil said March could be the best month. But any time between Dec and March should be good.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

bludog said:


> I have been going to Santee Cooper the past couple years and we love it. Plenty of fish camps down there we used santee cajun guide service and they really know there catfishing.


Funny. I have been out with Beaudreax a couple times. We have a camper there in Mill Creek. They are good people. Just make sure you are a Republican on the boat with him


----------



## VBowler (Jul 28, 2008)

There would be 3 guides that I would go fish with. All depending on what ara of the country you want to go to. 

James River - Captain Hugh Self

Mississippi River St. Louis - Ryan Casey www.showmecatfishing.com

Wheeler Lake Alabama - Jason Bridges www.wheelercatsguideservice.com/

All 3 of these Guides can and have put there customers on fish over 80lbs


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

That wheeler trip is outstanding in the fall. Ive never fished with Jason but know people who have and they say he is a top knotch fellow.


----------



## hurt locker (Feb 15, 2012)

I have fished with Capt Hugh Self 4 times over the last 2.5 years and each trip has been great. Biggest Bluecat that I caught and landed was just over 100lbs in November of 2011. I have also caused him to bite the end of his cigar off a couple of times with my mistakes. I rate Hugh at the top and recommend him for the James. Just talked to him recently and he had an exceptionally good March this year. I have no info on any of the other places except what I have read. Hurt Locker

I have Hugh's cell # if you need it. I am not sure that I can PM at this time.


----------

